# Best All Around Travel Watch



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:

1) GMT & date complications.
2) something that I don’t have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
3) something appropriate to wear at a nice dinner (jacket affair).
4) something that’s high-end enough to satisfy a snob (me) but not going to call attention (robbers).

Not sure this watch exists.
Any thoughts are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

baodai6062 said:


> Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:
> 
> 1) GMT & date complications.
> 2) something that I don't have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
> ...


Tudor Pepsi Gmt would be a solid choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

Define “high end.”


----------



## Mitchtheitch (Dec 30, 2014)

Any modern sporty Omega makes would fit this request.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

G-Shocky said:


> Define "high end."


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

baodai6062 said:


> Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:
> 
> 1) GMT & date complications.
> 2) something that I don't have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
> ...


There's really only one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

G-Shocky said:


> Define "high end."


Good point. I'm referring to something of higher horological standards. A brand that pays attention to details and hand finishing.


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 27, 2021)

SBGN0003


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dougiebaby said:


> There's really only one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rolex is an easy target bc it is easily recognizable. Was thinking something a little more under the radar.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

baodai6062 said:


> Good point. I'm referring to something of higher horological standards. A brand that pays attention to details and hand finishing.


This is an interesting one.

Where I'm stumbling is thinking of any hand-finished watch that I would be willing to take in the water, let alone 50m down.

I can't think of anything other than Grand Seiko, but their WR is only 100m. This is the SBGJ201.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Analog smart watch. Syncs to your phone so always displays the correct time wherever you are without having to make corrections. Also displays a second time zone on the digital display.


----------



## StuT (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll second the WUS member who suggested Casio, via the late John Candy. $26 on Amazon.com. World timer, looks good all the time.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Oris Aquis GMT 

Tutima Saxon One LS

Sinn Dual Time (pick your choice)

Fortis GMT, cosmonaut or flieger


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

A shallow dive to 50m??? I understand what you meant, I'm just messing wit ya.

Imo a Rolex is way too well known. I'd avoid the GS because at a glance it looks too much like an Explorer II. Tudor GMT is a nice option as I don't know how many people outside of the hobby really recognize the name. It might be very different in Europe, as I'm in the US. Personally, I'd probably look for a Sinn. High quality, very toolish, and a brand name that won't get you robbed.










If you want something that is less toolish maybe a Ball GMT.










Knowing what your budget is might help as well. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

You should take a look at the farer GMT. Nice looking watch. I really like the oxley. 

Fit all your criteria.


----------



## JSnipes (Feb 15, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> This is an interesting one.
> 
> Where I'm stumbling is thinking of any hand-finished watch that I would be willing to take in the water, let alone 50m down.
> 
> ...


Nice suggestion. Gorgeous watch that fits the bill perfectly...imo


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Ofrankb said:


> You should take a look at the farer GMT. Nice looking watch. I really like the oxley.
> 
> Fit all your criteria.


If you don't need it to have hand finishing, the Farer would be my recommendation. I think I'm going to get the Ponting GMT as my travel watch.


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

I fly 200 times a year and have used GMT's in the past. Never really liked them because I didn't understand what a true GMT was. I love my Tudor Pepsi GMT. It is a true GMT with a jumping hour hand. So nice to land and set the local time forward or backwards in seconds with a quick hour jump. Love the movement, 70 hour PR, and the colors are deep and have a subdued high quality look. This photo makes the colors look a lot brighter than they really are.

Love the coined bezel way more than other scalloped. The quality and manufacturing is perfect. Many of my other watches under a loop exposes small blemishes; this one, nothing. Best leather band I have as well. The clasp is really nice in quality and design and uses the same ceramic bearings as the steel bracelet.



Here's a better stock photo that captures the colors correctly.



I had just purchased 5 watches with steel or titanium bracelets, so when I saw this on leather at my AD, it jumped out at me. It's the first watch people have asked about as well.


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

Add my vote for the BB GMT. It dresses up or down depending on your needs. The bezel colors are fairly muted compared to the Rolex GMT Master II. In real life they don’t pop as much as in @rhockswatch’s photo.


----------



## Motik (May 17, 2015)

Breitling makes or made several watches intended as tools for pilots, which would perfectly fit your requirements: in addition to their technical capabilities they're very well finished and some, like the titanium Aerospace, easily fly under the radar.

Aerospace:









B-1:


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

baodai6062 said:


> Good point. I'm referring to something of higher horological standards. A brand that pays attention to details and hand finishing.


Hand finished = bright and shiny = target for theft. Not exactly sure where you are going, but pickpocketing and petty thefts are very common in tourist areas in Europe. I would aim for something low key.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

MellowYellow said:


> SBGN0003
> 
> View attachment 15884662


This. Would look more appropriate at a formal dinner than the Rolex, and robbers will think it's "just a Seiko".


----------



## CeVeeL (Nov 3, 2020)

Chopard L.U.C GMT One.

Elegant, under the radar GMT complication with LUC movement. Seems like a pretty good match
...


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

If you can tolerate Ball's ridiculous pre-order process, this is a solid option:






Engineer III Hurricane Hunters







shop.ballwatch.ch


----------



## Katan (Feb 18, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star? Covers many of the requirements. True GMT, nice movement with a long power reserve. The downside of the long PR is a low beat movement. Fits well into the GADA concept. And the price point is reasonable, especially if you are worried about where you are going. If you aren't worried, and have a little more scratch, I'd look up to Seamaster 300m or Planet Ocean.

I don't have the Ocean Star, but I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

LaMotta88 said:


> Franck Muller has dive watches and world timer watches. Robbers would have no idea if they are expensive but the snobs will.


No, the snobs wouldn't. Most think that the Mullers should be taken diving and left down underwater.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Im going to assume that all the recommendations aside from the one casio are mental exercises as we all know the answer, to every question on this forum, is a gshock. Since you have specifically mentioned a jacketed dinner, I might opt for the casioak in triple black.

Edit: Mods, you can go ahead and lock this one up.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Katan said:


> Mido Ocean Star? Covers many of the requirements. True GMT, nice movement with a long power reserve.


+1


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

baodai6062 said:


> Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:
> 
> 1) GMT & date complications.
> 2) something that I don't have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
> ...


I'd pick a Farer Maze . Nice watch, gmt, good quality, resonably priced, not a hugely popular brand so it does not get attention from robbers. To be honest, i'd stay away from any "well known" brand and go for a micro, for a more "under the radar" aproach.


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

CeVeeL said:


> Chopard L.U.C GMT One.
> 
> Elegant, under the radar GMT complication with LUC movement. Seems like a pretty good match
> ...
> ...


Thanks everyone for the feedback! You thought of a lot of brands that I had not considered and were great options.

Completely forgot about L.U.C. In the past I have traveled a lot with Cartier, which always had that crossover elegance/sporty look but I never worried if something bad happened bc they weren't expensive and don't have the attraction to others of Rolex or the usual list of suspects. Chopard reminds me a lot of Cartier and I've heard good things about the L.U.C. line.

Going to the AD this week to try one on. Probably will go for the regular model and not the black limited edition but this seems like it should do the trick well if I get an after market strap that is appropriate for swimming & shallow diving - can't be in Côte d'Azur and not jump in...


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ulysse Nardin GMT +/- Big Date


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Grand Seiko fits the bill here in my mind. Whether you go for the GMTs or the normal date watches w/ the jumping hour hand, you get quality, precision, and beautiful finishing without calling much attention to yourself.


----------



## JSB79 (Nov 11, 2020)

I just picked up a Panerai PAM01088 which is a GMT, very rugged, swim friendly, probably not on the "must steal" radar of most thugs but may be a bit too robust for a fancy affair. I used to travel with a Ulysse-Nardin Dual-Time that was a rather perfect travel watch with the pushers allowing for on the wrist time zone changes, the new models are quite boring looking but you can grab one of the better looking ones 2010 or so era on chrono24. I believe it's 10bar, but I keep it on the original leather so it hasn't been swimming.


----------



## Bezelsnblades (Apr 24, 2021)

JSnipes said:


> Nice suggestion. Gorgeous watch that fits the bill perfectly...imo


I own this watch, and let me say that it is the ultimate scratch magnet if that might be an issue for you. Secondly, it shines like the sun on your wrist depending on lighting, I'm not sure you want that in certain areas.


----------



## rudyr (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe doesn't come across as dressy enough, but Sinn UTC's have always been my travel watch of choice.


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## HTX_77019 (May 24, 2021)

Dougiebaby said:


> There's really only one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HTX_77019 (May 24, 2021)

paulrrt1 said:


> Good travel companion. OMEGA Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Something dependable, replaceable, not containing personal data, and functional: a G shock.


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> Something dependable, replaceable, not containing personal data, and functional: a G shock.


Good for camping or other rugged travel but looks kinda funny when I'm traveling and find myself dressed in a formal setting or dining at a Michelin star restaurant. Maybe it's me or I'm just getting old.

Ordered the Chopard GMT One today. Tried it on at the boutique last week. Found it to be a perfect fit and exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I suggest G shock for extensive traveling, not for fine dining. If your trip includes all facets of daily life, then how can there be one optimal watch? That would imply just one watch would suffice for non- traveling. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

GrouchoM said:


> I suggest G shock for extensive traveling, not for fine dining. If your trip includes all facets of daily life, then how can there be one optimal watch? That would imply just one watch would suffice for non- traveling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The discussion was created asking for opinions on a travel watch meeting all 4 requirements. Unfortunately, G-Shock doesn't meet them all.


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

paulrrt1 said:


> Good travel companion. OMEGA Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would seriously have a hard time finding a watch that says "I'm a target for theft" more than this one.


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

Last time I travelled overseas I brought a G Shock and a “nice” watch. The G Shock came with me to known pickpocketing areas while the nice watch stayed locked up in places I was staying.


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Chopard L.U.C Time Traveler One


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)

sylt said:


> Chopard L.U.C Time Traveler One
> 
> View attachment 15911375


Thanks. I tried on the Traveler. A great watch too but the text was just too small for me, so it was hard to read. I went with one below. Ordered a strap from Hirsch Straps that is alligator on the outside and rubber on the inside. Kind of a shame, though, to switch out the beautiful double-sided strap that Chopard puts on their time pieces, but may be better for the elements. I don't know, I'll make the final decision when it arrives.


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

This one is beautiful as well.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

baodai6062 said:


> Thanks. I tried on the Traveler. A great watch too but the text was just too small for me, so it was hard to read. I went with one below. Ordered a strap from Hirsch Straps that is alligator on the outside and rubber on the inside. Kind of a shame, though, to switch out the beautiful double-sided strap that Chopard puts on their time pieces, but may be better for the elements. I don't know, I'll make the final decision when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 15911405


Beautiful watch. I assume the 4 o'clock crown moves the 24-hour inner bezel. Does second position on the 2 o'clock crown jump the hours hand when you travel or does it independently move the GMT hand?


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)

baodai6062 said:


> The discussion was created asking for opinions on a travel watch meeting all 4 requirements. Unfortunately, G-Shock doesn't meet them all.


Mr. Gs, MT-Gs, and even watch below can meet all four.

1. Date and UTC dial
2. Can easily go to 50 ft underwater
3. Looks fine in black jacket (when newer, like any other watch)
4. Should satisfy a watch snob who appreciates aesthetics but I can't speak to not getting robbed&#8230;depends on where you hang out (this is only one a G Shock potentially can't meet due to subjectivity of "watch snob" definition.


G-shock tough solar power and shock resistant Black resin analog watch
Multi-band 6 atomic timekeeping, world time (29 cities + UTC), 1/20 second chronograph, countdown timer
Daily alarm, Neo-Brite luminous hands and markers
Water-resistant to 660 feet (200 M)

Casio Men's GS1300B-1A G-Shock Solar Atomic Black Analog Sport Watch (GIEZ) - circa 2010

*







*


----------



## cratercraver (Jan 10, 2014)

As noted above, ORIS and OMEGA have some great options that should fit the bill.


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Don't leave NOMOS out of the conversation. They have a brilliantly executed travel watch, IMHO: the Zurich World Time, in either white or blue.








Zürich world time — NOMOS Glashütte


Zürich World Time is an elegant dress watch for men—with a city disc integrated into the dial. The automatic caliber DUW 5201 makes this possible.




nomos-glashuette.com


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

baodai6062 said:


> Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:
> 
> 1) GMT & date complications.
> 2) something that I don't have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
> ...





baodai6062 said:


> Finally getting back to traveling. I have a month-long trip planned to Europe and north Africa this summer. A lot of moving around so I am packing as light as possible and only bringing one watch. Looking for suggestions. My requirements for this:
> 
> 1) GMT & date complications.
> 2) something that I don't have to worry about in shallow diving to 50m (dive bezel unnecessary).
> ...


Citizen Skyhawks Fabulous travel watch, 2 time zones, alarms, countdown timer, 200m water resistance. <$700

Tom V.


----------



## Tempus Modus (Apr 22, 2018)

Monta Atlas. Check 'em out.


----------



## Tempus Modus (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Depends where you travel really. If you're at risk of being robbed doing wear anything high end. Like other said, maybe a g shock or grand seiko GMT would be good options.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Can you bring multiple straps/ bracelets? A NATO can make a high end appear like a fun knock off to most people. Then, when going fancy, mount the nice strap/ bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I have always thought that the Longines Legend Diver is the perfect travel watch. On a composite strap it is plenty comfortable snorkeling, and still looks great at dinner. No need to ever take it off and leave it in the room. Overall good looks but no robber is going to recognize it. If you run into another enthusiast you're still wearing a respectable piece.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Another vote for the Tudor BB GMT


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any pics of the $10,000 under the radar travel watch OP?


----------



## AaronW123 (Jul 19, 2021)

Over here taking notes


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Bird-Dog said:


> +1
> 
> View attachment 15886606


+2. Just received this watch yesterday and couldn't keep from admiring it all day. I didn't think I'd like it, but that blue is SOO pretty. and a true GMT with good water resistance. May be a bit tough to dress up given it's size, but it's manageable. If I'm on vacation, I may only dress up once or twice for a nice dinner, otherwise I'm keeping it casual.

Another option might be the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage GMT. I have the 39mm and it's sporty enough, with WR, and smaller so that you can dress it up and slide it under a cuff.

Not to mention, both are "relatively" cheap so if you lose it diving/swimming, get robbed, leave it at airport security, etc. it won't completely ruin your vacation vibe.


----------

